# ct-90275 big problem



## pmorneau (Aug 21, 2010)

Help! Can't change channel and can't open the tv,but volume,mute,and size image work with the remote
the selector is on tv.....i've tried almost everything.

Please

Pierre


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check the menu on the tv itself and make
sure it is set ot tv and not a video input.


----------



## Ungerid (Sep 28, 2010)

i am having the exact same problem, the volume and pic size and sleep buttons all work, but i cant do anything else
i know that all of the settings both on the remote and on the tv are where they should be, but the other buttons still do nothing; is this fixable?


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

pmorneau said:


> Help! Can't change channel and can't open the tv,but volume,mute,and size image work with the remote
> the selector is on tv.....i've tried almost everything.
> 
> Please
> ...





Ungerid said:


> i am having the exact same problem, the volume and pic size and sleep buttons all work, but i cant do anything else
> i know that all of the settings both on the remote and on the tv are where they should be, but the other buttons still do nothing; is this fixable?


....a lot of information to go on, in either of your posts. So I am going to assume that the device you are describing is the Toshiba Universal Remote, and you are trying to control a non-Toshiba TV, or other device.

Below are some screen shots I took from toshibas website, and a link to where all of the codes are listed for other devices, that the toshiba remote is supposedly able to control.

I hope this helps you both, but ley us know how it turns out for you!

p.s. Ungerid, it is normally deowned on, to post a request for help in another persons thread, since it could get confusing when trying to answer both of you for what might turn out to be a completely different problem. I would suggest starting your own thread, for any future problems.

Best of luck !!

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/models/37hl67/docs/37hl67_om_e.pdf

page 25 and page 26 list the codes for other devices, sorry but if I tried to take a screenshot, and post it here you would not have been able to read the text anyway.


----------

